# show us them action shots!



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the arabian mare i jsut sold about a month ago
















my friend syd and her arabian gelding gambit
















3 of the arabians where i ride(including my little man in the middle)








my boy in front with imprint following(i love that mare but hate her at the same time haha)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

there good lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Caleigh and me in May at the mothers day weekend play day
Sammy and I the other week hauled to a huge outdoor arena for a shoot


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

well theyre not much but here's some


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres Nico during our free lunging sessions.


















Of me and my Heart Horse. King. RIP good buddy. 









And of me riding my friends snarky lil gelding...mid buck.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Me and my boyfriends OTTB.... This is the first time anyone has ridden him in over a year (he was a rescue) and the first time I have ridden a horse that actually required "work" lol










And then this is little Teddy, my daughter's shetland pony


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

aww teddy is cute


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Me and my girl playing round at home


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My action shots


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of old ones


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

*Cloud is excited after his bath! <3*


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

This is all at home so sorry there not very good XD there's a few sorry 
1st pic is of us practicing our gallops

2nd pic My best friend had a bright idea, he was like JUMPING PAIRS!! didnt work very well with the height difference 16.2 thoroughbred and my 14hh Connie 

3rd pic is of us trying to gallop

4th is of jack enyoying a roll

5th another roll at a private beach

6th jack playing in water (his favourite thig to do)

7th Me and my friend at the beach galloping down the sand bank and jump into the water and swim!!

8th pic is when i was 4 and was jumping my over grown mini at pony club (i thought it was so high back then)


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow these pics are excellent guys...i loved thr big grey horse


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My horse is so lazy, I wish i could get a good action shot of him !
anyway, me on him to get him moving...

sj comp








sj schooling








saying hi to mum!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just took these today.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

mliponoga said:


>


Wow. Nova is gorgeous!!! I certainly hope she doesn't mysteriously disappear in the next few days, because if she does, it most certainly is not me:twisted:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Chinga, could your horse get any more air in that second pic! That's a riot. He's 6' off the ground!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Spirit Thyme being a goofball ( I think he was trying out for the Ballet ! )









Spirit again, this time pretending to be a racehorse 









And me & Topez showing off !


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

ilyTango said:


> Wow. Nova is gorgeous!!! I certainly hope she doesn't mysteriously disappear in the next few days, because if she does, it most certainly is not me:twisted:


:lol: I better go put a lock on my gate...thank you though!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Chinga, could your horse get any more air in that second pic! That's a riot. He's 6' off the ground!


His a spastic. He also does this when riding.. haha. Its not as cool then.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Zierra doing what she does best:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

O___O she is absolutely georgeous...arabian? she is sooo pretty


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, yes, purebred Arab and she likes to flaunt it! :lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG snow!!! your so lucky, i would love to see snow! let alone watch the horses in it. oh wow


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine 
I've got Tons more but they're not on the computer!
I dont have alot of me in action mode though because i'm usually the only one with the camera!:lol:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I have taken over the last year!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

that grey :O is absolutely georgeous
and lilruffians palomino mare and foal remind me of the movie "the silver brumby" (the best movie)


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

YAY!! Love action shots 

Cute lil colt at a show







Dancer







Typical Dancer







Amira







Some Pasos







Roping







Spirit's trick


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

showing off for the girls










A different style


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

is the white showjumper a stallion?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> is the white showjumper a stallion?


 
Yes. His father was the famous showjumper Abdullah. Even though Abdullah is long gone, they gathered enough frozen semen beforehand, that he is still producing foals.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh wow he is just beutiful. He reminds me of johm whitaker showjumper stallion milton


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are a few of my geldings. 
The boys going out to the pasture.







I'm not sure what he was jumping...







He was being weird...







The boys in motion at sunset...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow they are both amazing looking horses 
very happy too


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love you horses _Hrsegirl _ Gorgeous


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks  unfortunately, we had to sell the sorrel paint. So now I just have the black and white and hopefully we will get our new grulla mare home soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awwww poor sorrel


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I love his face markings!! its half and half, its so cute


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

First show of this year with my young guy









Mother's Day weekend, a horse and buggy got scared of us and tried to swerve to avoid us.









Me and my mom's horse just finishing the barrels at our last show









My friend riding my mom's horse around the barrels


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

they are stunning horses...the white has to be an arabian


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so i will show you all one of mine at last years zone 25 jamboree in the bending race.:shock:


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

heres my girl Lekota taken about 2 weeks ago.









but these are some old ones, was her first time ever trick riding.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> they are stunning horses...the white has to be an arabian


Thanks!! The white one is a 16yr old Arabian gelding who does everything and the dark bay is a 3yr old Morgan/Appy who will go anywhere and do anything.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

that is awesome i would love to do trick riding but mum said its dangerous: (


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

What a fun thread! Just what I needed to browse before bed 

I think the action-baby shots were my favorite, aww!

It's also made me realize just how few action shots I have of my horse!  I need someone to come photograph us riding I think!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are action shots of my girls.

Chardonaay
Last winter,


Just a couple weeks ago, There is a lot of stuff in the backround, but I still like it.


Not paying attention!!!!


Siouxie, my 3 yo,


First day under saddle, we didnt bring the bridle, so he winged it. Good thing she is an angel!


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

My action shots with my horse


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow such determination lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't have alot of me on my girl...always 'alone'  These are all from this summer.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lemme guess...she was in foal or had had a foal in the last one?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> lemme guess...she was in foal or had had a foal in the last one?


No, she has had foals before I got her though...she just is, erm, large down there, hahaha! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

kinda saw that lol (not a very flattering picture at all)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Savannah:









Goats:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awww i had a babay mini goat names allie may


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

One of the racers in training










One of the teachers at harness racing class.










One of the Gallopers having his morning swim










One of the OTTB in retraining (one of the worst built horses, i've ever seen)










Some random guy at a rodeo.










A bit of wrestling.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is my friend from the first dressage show of the year. For some reason I didn't upload many on to my computer. And 1 from her wedding day. =D


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Well these aren't super action, but just my OTTB on her way to meet me in our huge pasture.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow that would of been a nice wedding  and i didnt think this thread wold be so popular lol


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> wow that would of been a nice wedding  and i didnt think this thread wold be so popular lol


Her wedding was amazing. It honestly took my breath away.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow all your horses are beautiful


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

anyone got anymore action shots???? come on and show them!!! lol


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Here are a couple of mine
> I've got Tons more but they're not on the computer!
> I dont have alot of me in action mode though because i'm usually the only one with the camera!:lol:


What camera do you use?


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

I really like the second photo with the white Arabian. All of the horses are beautiful.


----------

